# pharmacist registration in sa



## saveenraj (Mar 3, 2013)

hi 
i have completed my b.pharmacy in india and i want to register as a pharmacist in south africa, i want to know the procedure to register... and pls anyone tell me about the syllabus for professional pre registration exam...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

saveenraj said:


> hi
> i have completed my b.pharmacy in india and i want to register as a pharmacist in south africa, i want to know the procedure to register... and pls anyone tell me about the syllabus for professional pre registration exam...


Contact the SA Pharmacy Council.

They will advise you further.

SAPC - South African Pharmacy Council


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Read this as well:

http://www.mm3admin.co.za/documents/docmanager/0C43CA52-121E-4F58-B8F6-81F656F2FD17/00011437.pdf


----------



## saveenraj (Mar 3, 2013)

thank you so much johanna


----------



## saveenraj (Mar 3, 2013)

hii.. johanna.. i want to know wether i can work as an intern pharmacist prior to qulaifying the professional exam


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

saveenraj said:


> hii.. johanna.. i want to know wether i can work as an intern pharmacist prior to qulaifying the professional exam


Not as far as I know.
Contact the SA Pharm Council.


----------

